# should i part out my 98 Altima GXE



## JayzCar (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi


i'm thinking of parting out my altima. it's a comlpete car but it's no longer running and it will cost to much to replace the engine. is it a good idea to part out the car?

Thanks
Jayz


----------



## JayzCar (Jan 24, 2009)

somebody ?


----------



## mjr4189 (Dec 29, 2007)

definitely, the 1998-99 altima's are a very popular car i know i have one and see at least 2 a day. im sure you can definitely find someone to buy parts from you. if its a matter of junk yard or rip apart for parts i would say do it.


----------



## JayzCar (Jan 24, 2009)

ok. i think i'm just going to part it out. 
If anyone needs some parts for an altima, please contact me. 
I've placed my car in the classifieds section. here is the link
http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=5899&cat=6

Thanks
Jay


----------

